# Smoking Pre-Cooked Sausage Question



## kevin13

In a couple of weeks I'm going to be smoking some pork butts for some pulled pork and figured I'd smoke some sausage.  I don't have the time to make my own but figured I'd smoke some pre-cooked like you typically find at the grocery store, like Ekrich, etc.  I assume around 225 until it reaches 165 internal?  For anyone that has done this, has it turned out ok?  Is there another route I should take, like fresh sausage?  I doubt I'll find any fresh sausage with cure, so it'll probably have to be hot smoked.  Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## boykjo

I suggest you smoke fresh sausage without cure until you make your own. When smoking fresh sausage follow the 4hr rule. 40 degrees to 140 degrees in 4 hrs. I dont know if you would get smoke flavored sausage if you smoked a already cured cooked sausage. Most sausages like that are just heat and serve or they can be eaten cold right out of the package.

Good luck  with those butts and sausages and dont forget the Qveiw


----------



## alblancher

Just about anything you put on the smoker comes "out" tasting better then it tasted going in.  That is certain.  Not sure where you are located but you can always visit your local butcher or ethnic grocery and try some of there house made fresh sausage.  Like Boykjo said follow the four hour rule for uncured (fresh) sausage.  I think you'll be happier smoking an uncooked fresh in the casing sausage then you will a "smokey Hollow" type product. 

Good luck with the butts and don't forget the French Bread


----------



## fpnmf

at Al  >>>>>Hey Justin!!  What for dinner???  

  Craig


----------



## alblancher

One of my heros, grew up watching him on PBS and re-telling his jokes.  Good catch Craig,


----------



## fpnmf

I loved his TV shows..I always laughed when he said onion..oohhhwwwnyooon..

  Craig


----------



## kevin13

Thanks for the replies.  I have a few weeks, so I'll call around and see if I can get some fresh kielbasa or something similiar, throw them in the smoker, and see what happens.


----------



## eman

Yes you can smoke pre made/cooked sausage.

 i buy 3.5 lb boxes of mandas sausage and slice it to po boy length and smoke  it w/ pecan or apple for a couple of hours.

 I usually just look for it to heat up  and change color before removing it from the smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl

I've smoked, smoked sausage too. It's just like smoking a smoked ham. Your just heating it up & adding a little more smoke. I would go with the uncooked if you can, it will taste much better.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Kevin13 said:


> In a couple of weeks I'm going to be smoking some pork butts for some pulled pork and figured I'd smoke some sausage.  I don't have the time to make my own but figured I'd smoke some pre-cooked like you typically find at the grocery store, like Ekrich, etc.  I assume around 225 until it reaches 165 internal?  For anyone that has done this, has it turned out ok?  Is there another route I should take, like fresh sausage?  I doubt I'll find any fresh sausage with cure, so it'll probably have to be hot smoked.  Any suggestions are appreciated.


Kevin

I assume your talking about fresh rope style sausage in the market? Or like its called here in PA farmers sausage.

Anyways

You can hang or rack this type with a start temp of 160* with smoke and take to 180-190-200*with no problems at all. Do take IT temps as to not fat-out.


----------



## texas dave

Al/Justin: And don't forget to invite yore relatives from up North . . . 'round Shreveport!


----------



## texas dave

eman: A big ol' "AMEN" to your quote about heros wearing dog tags and not capes!


----------

